

Marble Paint: Canvas+accelerometer drawing experiment - litewulf
http://jzlabs.com/stuff/marblepaint/

======
thelastnode
Does not work on a Thinkpad T410 on Arch Linux.

With Chrome I can see the marble but it doesn't move, with Firefox 4 nightly I
can't even see the marble.

------
dexen
``Sorry, this experiment only works in Chrome.'' -- feels like 1990's all over
again.

Of course it's not _that_ bad -- it uses cutting-edge features and those may
find their way into competing browsers in a few months. So there is progress
:-)

------
jzting
Works on Mac laptops in Chrome (tilt your machine) and iOS 4.2 devices.

------
ekidd
Works on a Motorola Xoom, but the marble appears to roll uphill, not down.

~~~
rogerallen
Same thing on my Mac laptop in Chrome. Works like a bubble rather than a
marble.

------
lloeki
Works fine on my iPad with iOS 4.3 (Just lock screen rotation).

